# Hummingbird 535



## cobrastrike (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi All,
I just finished mounting one of these on my jon boat, but I'm a little concerned. According to the box and their website, it is supposed to include temperature on it. I've yet to have it on the water, but for the life of me, I can't seem to get a temperature reading- even in the simulation mode!! Does anyone have one of these and if so, am I missing something here?
Thanks!


----------



## Jim (Jul 3, 2008)

Just reading through the pdf on page 54-55 it mentions under Advnaced to show or hide temp? Can you get to that advanced mode and see if it off/hidden?

https://www.humminbird.com/support/FAQ.aspx?faqid=72


----------



## fishnohio (Jul 4, 2008)

it does have water temp, if you look at your transducer it will have a small round metal spot on the bottom ofit, that is what picks up the water temp, but it needs to be in the water for it to get a reading, atleast my humminbird 525 does,those are nice fishfinders for the money, you will like it........Mike


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 4, 2008)

As Jim said, you have to change the setting to make it viewable. I have a Matrix 17 with is almost the same as your unit. Very simple to do.


----------



## cobrastrike (Jul 4, 2008)

with the transducer plugged in, I can't even get to any menus concerning temperature. If I unplug the transducer and enter a "simulation" mode, I get the full advanced menu like their manual shows. I did see the metal "dot" on the bottom of the transducer also, so that tells me that the transducer has temperature capabilities. I'm wondering if the transducer has to be completely submerged before the unit picks up on it?


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 4, 2008)

Try putting it in a bucket of water and see if it senses temp.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 4, 2008)

I have the 525 and when the boat is sitting in the garage and I briefly turn-on the unit (test before I depart for the water), it will show the "depth" and a temp. Here's a pic I took when I got the unit: (it's in regular mode & not simulation)


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 4, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> I have the 525 and when the boat is sitting in the garage and I briefly turn-on the unit (test before I depart for the water), it will show the "depth" and a temp. Here's a pic I took when I got the unit: (it's in regular mode & not simulation)



I believe my Matrix 17 does the same.


----------



## cobrastrike (Jul 4, 2008)

can it hurt anything if you have it on outside of the water for any extended amount of time? I played with mine for about 10 minutes or so in normal mode, then tinkered a little with the simulator.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 4, 2008)

I don't think it would hurt anything. I don't think your supposed to be near it while its on.

Here is mine, it shows the temp here sitting on the trailer in my yard.

NORMAL MODE






SIMULATION MODE


----------



## cobrastrike (Jul 4, 2008)

thanks for the replies everyone. Just for kicks, I called BPS and talked with one of the guys there also. He said the same, that it should come on even if not in the water. I bought the FF back in April, but it's just been sitting in the shop still in the box. He said that they usually have a 30-day return policy, but he thinks they could make an exception for me. I figured before I drove down there, I'd call Hummingbird just to make sure there's not any other trick to get it working. The guy at BPS said that for the money, this is one of the better ones to get and that they rarely see one come back- just my luck!


----------



## Jim (Jul 4, 2008)

Thats great news, Let us know how the new one works out! :beer:


----------



## fishnohio (Jul 4, 2008)

go on basspro.com and read the reviews on the different humminbird model and see which one gets the best review....i think the 525 got the best review the last time i checked.......Mike


----------



## cobrastrike (Jul 5, 2008)

well, went to BPS today and returned the 535. I wound up swapping it for 2 of the Eagle Cuda 168s instead. Though they don't have as many features and their size was a lot smaller, now I can have one for up front and another for the back. I read some of the reviews and a lot of people didn't really like them. Plus, this is really the setup that I was kicking myself for not going with in the first place. Thanks for all the help though- I'm looking forward to the maiden trip with them!


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 5, 2008)

Sounds good! I believe that the Eagles (good units!) are made by Lowrance.


----------



## Zum (Jul 5, 2008)

This is just a question...when you have two units on a small boat and there both on,do they interfear with each other,especially in deeper water?


----------



## lswoody (Jul 5, 2008)

Zum, it is best to only have one unit on at a time because the do interfere with each other. Good fishin, Scott Woody


----------



## cobrastrike (Jul 6, 2008)

that's what I've been told also- not to have more than 1 on at a time.


----------

